# Processing flat packs



## sourdoughjoe (Aug 23, 2012)

What is the best proceedure to INCINERATE flat packs for Au recovery.


----------



## cnbarr (Aug 23, 2012)

I can't find the thread in my bookmarks, but this should help, patnor's method is an excellent way.
View attachment chipspdf.pdf


----------



## Meh1 (Aug 23, 2012)

That is an awesome tutorial...thanks to patnor for doing such an easy to follow instruction manual...I used it to process a small test amount...from cell phones...and various other electronics...I just used a charcoal grill...worked well for small amount at a time...even when they came out i hit them with a propane torch (outdoors: save your lungs the trouble) till they glowed...then crushed them as in the tutorial...worked well...lots of pms...considering the small amount that I processed.


----------



## patnor1011 (Aug 24, 2012)

Thanks. 
Thread is bottom line in my signature.


----------



## sourdoughjoe (Aug 24, 2012)

Thanks ALL, this has been helpful...Joe!


----------



## justme2 (Feb 15, 2014)

very very well done, thank you very very much. mcw


----------

